# Emit-R Tweeter, Incredible!



## gregr1189 (Apr 29, 2013)

I generally find myself changing components frequently in my car for better sound, and my best finds are generally incidental as I buy a lot of audio equipment on Craigslist and resell in my free time. The tweeters I had used before were the JL audio C5, the JL audio XR, MB QUART QM, and a compression horn from JBL Professional 8333 line. I found XR<C5<QM<JBL<<<Emit R.

The Emit-R was an incidental find from some Crescendo CS-3007 that I picked up from 75 dollars. I was going to sell them, but the magnets were so strong it sucked in a screw and slightly scratched one of the ribbons (which didn't affect sound).

The first thing to note is they are very heavy and well built. The magnet is dangerously strong. Their response drops of sharply below 3000hz, and their dispersion in all directions is excellent (compared to a planar ribbon tweeter). Their sensitivity (subjective) is extremely high. Using the same gain on a Rockford Fosgate T800.4 crossed over at 3000hz (24db) as the other tweeters (despite the Emit-s 8ohm rating), provides greater output (subjectively) with the emit-R. According to Infinity they can handle 150 watts RMS which is way more than enough. 

Now for their sound. This is the first tweeter that no matter how loud I turn it up it never is irritating to my ears. It sounds clear and crisp. It brings out the voice in music to a level I've never experienced. The most incredible thing is how the cymbals sound, as if they were in my car! It actually was easy to integrate into a 3 way system. It is smooth and airy and relaxed.It is like the singer is in the car with me. Even my wife who doesn't care much about car audio commented on their excellence. I subjectively tested it using equal volume tones through a range of frequencies from 3000hz up and there are no valley or peaks in output, and it easily plays past the upper limit of my hearing. This is the one component of my car I have absolutely no thought of changing.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I for one am happy that you have found what appears to be an excellent source to replicate sounds. I've listened to a lot of tweeters over the years and have owned many great ones. It's truly nice to hear that someone has found no need to swap out another component.


----------



## gregr1189 (Apr 29, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> I for one am happy that you have found what appears to be an excellent source to replicate sounds. I've listened to a lot of tweeters over the years and have owned many great ones. It's truly nice to hear that someone has found no need to swap out another component.


Thanks yeah! I get tired of searching for upgrades, but this one I honestly can't imagine anything better, highly efficient, perfect frequency response, clear, great dispersion. I love my random finds, and think I will stop buying new equipment in general. My biggest disappointment was probably the morel elate sw6. I spent $400 on a pair new, and they are very good, but honestly I could have just gotten the volvo dynaudio mw 160's for about 100 and it would have been just as good if not better. The elates don't seem to play that low, or that high for that matter. They are extremely well built and sturdy, but just not worth $400. I got some Tannoy 6'' bass speakers for almost nothing I am considering switching them with, it's just the Tannoy build is much more fragile but the sound is excellent.


----------



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have some in my Kappa's and have loved them for over 12 years!!!! Great find.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Have you used the CSS LD25X by chance?

Dome Tweeter | eBay


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Where do you have these mounted? On-axis? Pillar? Dash? These would only work in my car on the dash reflecting off of the windshield - wondering if that'd work.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I have always felt the emit was way too bright. sure it might be tamed with some EQ, but never liked them.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I have an old pair of the kappa emit ribbons. Flat out the best tweeter I have ever heard. They are funny about high xover points, but when you have them on axis, just a clean sounding tweeter. I know this is subjective but I am one of those wish Infinity would bring back the old Kappa and Beta lines. To me those drivers and especially the tweeters were that good.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a set of these now - eBay steal - and I can attest that they are amazing. I'm going to try and mount them on my dash pointing toward the windshield. In testing, it was just barely worse than having them point straight at me and I think some EQ will fix that, no problem. I had them at 3500+ coupled with a CDT M6+ (which is a great little subwoofer but terrible in the upper midrange, so the tweeter REALLY stood out). I'm a fan... and now I need to grow the balls to cut a HUGE hole in my dash. I tried a CDT ES-02 (completely different animal, but I had it) at the same crossover points and that sounded nice, too, but the EMIT had that soft but powerful wack feeling when cymbals hit without hurting the ears. 5,000 hz for me is like torture if it's too loud and the EMIT is present but not harsh there, so that's nice.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

I have used the Emits of the Kappa component set and they were the sweetest TWs I ever use.


----------



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

They were never bright to me. They are on axis of course because they are home speakers. Detailed is the word.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Been loving the emit tweeters since the early 90's  the shop I use to work at sold their home kappa line which is where I originally fell in love with the speakers. Co-worked had the cars version in his car which were just laying on the dash and they sounded incredible..... 

I do agree that they can come across on the bright side. Due to the speakers being so old now..... Mostly our ears just need to get use to their sound. 

If you are ever looking for excellent home speakers check out their kappa line. I prefer the 2nd get which include the 5.1, 6.1, 7.1, 8.1 and the biggest of them all the 9.1 which is known as a amp killer. I have two pairs of the 8.1's, a pair of 5.1's and a pair of their kappa video center channel. Very hard finding a better sounding speaker for less then several thousand bucks. Many still claim the 8.1's I use compare to new speakers in the $5-10,000 area. They can be found on ebay for $500-1,000 usually


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

If anyone is looking for a brand new pair of the EMIT-R let me know. I bought them years ago from VMPS along with the ribbons mids but never installed them.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If anyone is looking... 

infinity 8.1 in Consumer Electronics | eBay

I'd pick them up but I don't really have the room for tweeters that big.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

sirbOOm said:


> Where do you have these mounted? On-axis? Pillar? Dash? These would only work in my car on the dash reflecting off of the windshield - wondering if that'd work.


Yes - "this thread is useless without pictures" ... would like to see mounting for a full-size tweeter in a car audio setting.


----------

